# Christmas 2015



## Relle (Jan 1, 2015)

Only 51 weeks to go. It will be a Friday this year.


----------



## KristaY (Jan 1, 2015)

When you put it in terms of weeks, it feels like minutes, lol. Maybe that means I can just leave the Christmas decorations up and save time 46 weeks from now! I'm sure visitors to my house in July won't think I'm an oddball or anything.....

 Happy New Year to all of you that have crossed the time line! I still have another 35 minutes to go.....


----------



## Relle (Jan 1, 2015)

We are 17 hours into the New Year, so in 7 hours it will be the 2nd January. I have already had my first swim for the year (very hot day here). Better start making your soap for Christmas in July.


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 1, 2015)

It was hot here today, too, but not quite warm enough for swimming.  It is 42 F now, just 5 minutes before Alaska enters the new year.  We actually did have a white Christmas, but todays rain melted most of it away. Very bizarre weather for 61 degrees latitude, but I'll take it!


----------



## new12soap (Jan 1, 2015)

Relle, I want you to know that even tho I will have a house full of people over for dinner in a few hours and I have a ton of stuff to do, I logged in to the forum this morning specifically to look for this.

Clearly, I am a glutton for punishment... 

Happy New Year, Everyone!


----------



## dixiedragon (Jan 1, 2015)

How long do candles last? I'm thinking of making candles this year to go with my goodie bags, and I kind of want to make them now while I'm in the mood.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Jan 1, 2015)

Brrrrr, Carabou, it's a frigid 10 degrees F. in Indiana today!


----------



## vuladams (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm thinking we should make Athletic snowman soap this year...


----------



## Relle (Jan 2, 2015)

dixiedragon said:


> How long do candles last? I'm thinking of making candles this year to go with my goodie bags, and I kind of want to make them now while I'm in the mood.



You can make your candles now, they will keep OK.


----------



## lsg (Jan 2, 2015)

:shock:I can't think that far ahead.  I makes my brain hurt.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Jan 2, 2015)

It's just wrong when it's warmer in Alaska than Eastern Oregon, a chilly, sunny, 2 degrees at my house.  Well it was sunny, come back Mr. Sun, please come back!


----------



## Khanjari (Jan 2, 2015)

Wow!  That's pretty!


----------



## Relle (Jan 10, 2015)

50 weeks to go.


----------



## newbie (Jan 10, 2015)

Ha! For once I made a bastile WAY ahead of time for next winter! Thanks Relle!


----------



## Relle (Jan 16, 2015)

49 weeks to go. That's 49.


----------



## Relle (Jan 25, 2015)

48 weeks to go.


----------



## Rowan (Jan 25, 2015)

Lol, I've made a Bastille already too, thanks to Relle. Boy does this countdown really keep us on track!


----------



## Relle (Jan 29, 2015)

47 weeks to go.


----------



## Dorymae (Jan 29, 2015)

Omg it seems right around the corner when you say it in weeks!  I feel like I'm already late!


----------



## girlishcharm2004 (Jan 29, 2015)

Ha! I didn't catch that it was for THIS Christmas; I thought it was still for last Christmas.  "Where did all the pages go?"  I feel like I gotta start thinking about what I want to get done! It's coming so soon!


----------



## MorpheusPA (Jan 29, 2015)

I already made a large batch of Castille (well, Bastille, but very close to Castille) for next Christmas.  It's curing in the guest bedroom now, imparting a nice evergreen scent to the room.

I do find it works best with 10-11 months to cure.  I still have several batches to go, so I'd best get cracking through February.  Then I get to rest (except for incidental gifts and home use) until September/October when the rest of the soap gets made for Christmas.


----------



## Relle (Feb 5, 2015)

46 weeks to go.


----------



## MorpheusPA (Feb 5, 2015)

Stop reminding me. I just botched a batch due for Christmas.


----------



## Relle (Feb 12, 2015)

45 weeks.


----------



## jules92207 (Feb 12, 2015)

Woo hoo! I can start planning! Lol!


----------



## grumpy_owl (Feb 12, 2015)

*Relle*, you are either a demon prodding us with a pitchfork to the butt or an angel of inspiration. Either way, I'm plotting my Enchanted Forest soap now. Darn you!
Soapers live in the future, but ironically cut their soaps too early.


----------



## Rowan (Feb 14, 2015)

Wow, enchanted Forest sounds intriguing. That I can't wait to see!


----------



## Relle (Feb 16, 2015)

grumpy_owl said:


> *Relle*, you are either a demon prodding us with a pitchfork to the butt or an angel of inspiration. Either way, I'm plotting my Enchanted Forest soap now. Darn you!
> Soapers live in the future, but ironically cut their soaps too early.


 

I'd like to think the angel of inspiration and PLANNING :angel:.


----------



## Relle (Feb 20, 2015)

Another week gone by and everyone's another week older, but are you wiser ?

44 weeks to go.


----------



## Relle (Mar 4, 2015)

42 weeks to go.


----------



## Relle (Mar 19, 2015)

40 weeks to go.


----------



## vuladams (Mar 23, 2015)

Good time to get those castiles made!


----------



## Relle (Mar 26, 2015)

39, that's 39 weeks now.


----------



## Lbrown123 (Mar 26, 2015)

i thought of your thread when I saw this!


----------



## Relle (Apr 1, 2015)

38 now.


----------



## powderpink (Apr 3, 2015)

I just started thinking about my christmas soaps.
It's the one time I can splurge on big batches (1kg+ oils) of soap, so I can make those beautiful slab/loaf style soaps

There is definitely going to be a peppermint soap in the batch, but other than that I'm not sure.
Maybe a castile, but I'd have to start now...


----------



## dixiedragon (Apr 3, 2015)

ERMAGERD!!

My goal this year is to have all of my gift soaps neatly packaged. And to NOT be making lotion the night before.


----------



## powderpink (Apr 3, 2015)

I just calculated how much it'd cost me in total to make app. 5 scented bars per person ( 3 unisex scents and 2 specifically girly or manly scents, so 7 loaves in total), and it came down to 67 euro...or 7.50 per person  And that's just for the people closest to me, who will get 5 bars (any leftover bars will be randomly given away to friends/less close family).
that's SO doable and even leaves room for some fudge/chocolates.

Exciteddddd 
I really hope I'll succeed. But you know what that means?
I'll have to practice soapmaking all through spring and summer


----------



## Relle (Apr 9, 2015)

37 folks, that's 37.


----------



## jules92207 (Apr 9, 2015)

Ahhh!!! Too close!!!


----------



## Relle (Apr 16, 2015)

36, that's 36 weeks to go.


----------



## dixiedragon (Apr 16, 2015)

Just CPed my sample of Hippy Holidays from Nature's Garden. It's much mintier soaped. I really wanted to be sure I liked it b/c I'm planning to buy more. Hopefully NG will have a sale between now and October.


----------



## grumpy_owl (Apr 16, 2015)

Just cut my Snow Queen bars. TD did a number on them but the silver sparkle looks great and they smell delicious. I am on to you, *Relle*! This weekend, Enchanted Forest.


----------



## Relle (Apr 23, 2015)

35 weeks to go.


----------



## Relle (May 2, 2015)

34 weeks to go and you thought you had plenty of time.


----------



## lenarenee (May 2, 2015)

Relle said:


> 35 weeks to go.



Oh no! Is that one yours Relle?  I'll give you a million dollars for that little bunny!


----------



## Relle (May 3, 2015)

No that little one is not mine.

Here is my baby and I wouldn't take a million for her.


----------



## jules92207 (May 3, 2015)

Oh my gosh, Relle, she is so precious!!!


----------



## Relle (May 8, 2015)

33 weeks to go. Won't be long before we'll be half way.


----------



## jules92207 (May 8, 2015)

I bought a Christmas fo tonight! I've officially begun!


----------



## galaxyMLP (May 8, 2015)

I am soaping for Christmas beginning this week. I'm liking this countdown thing. Gets me going early for the holidays! I also plan on having Hanukkah soaps too! Spreading the holiday love!


----------



## Relle (May 14, 2015)

32 weeks to go.


----------



## traderbren (May 14, 2015)

Oh my goodness. I hadn't even thought that I would need to soap early for the holidays. I'm used to spinning in Spring to knit during summer and fall, but obviously soap follows the same timeline, too....

Love the bunny pics!


----------



## IrishLass (May 14, 2015)

Those are the cutest bunny pictures I ever did see! 


IrishLass


----------



## zolveria (May 14, 2015)

Omg girls really! Nooooooooooooooooooooooo... I dont want to think of winter


----------



## Relle (May 15, 2015)

I'm not thinking of winter -  I am in winter.

Cute bunnies aren't they, especially Pandora :grin:.


----------



## Relle (May 21, 2015)

31 weeks to go.Better start soaping Hazel.


----------



## IrishLass (May 21, 2015)

Relle said:


> Better start soaping Hazel.


 
Soaping Hazel!? But... but... that would be sick and wrong! :shock:


----------



## Relle (May 21, 2015)

We could try - maybe make a mould of her  and corner the market on Hazel soap. 

OK, hiding under my rock now.


----------



## Relle (Jun 4, 2015)

29 to go ho ho ho !


----------



## not_ally (Jun 4, 2015)

In love w/the bunny, is it yours, Relle?  Instant cuddle feeling inducer.


----------



## Relle (Jun 5, 2015)

Page 5, post 47 is my bunny. Pandora the grey one.


----------



## Relle (Jun 11, 2015)

28 folks, read it and weep.


----------



## Relle (Jun 18, 2015)

27 weeks to go.


----------



## not_ally (Jun 18, 2015)

OMG, Relle, what a sweet face!  Want to kiss the little chubby cheeks.  I never realized rabbits could have them

ETA:  I was talking about Pandora


----------



## Relle (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm sure you were. :smile::smile::smile: All buns are cute.

Crocodile Bundee


----------



## Relle (Jun 25, 2015)

26 weeks to go. That's half way, on the down hill run now.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jun 25, 2015)

"Draw me like one of your French girls.........."


----------



## bbrown (Jun 26, 2015)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> "Draw me like one of your French girls.........."



Bwahahaha!!!!


----------



## Aline (Jun 26, 2015)

Luv da bunnies....

Me, am lookin' forward to winter - 88 F inside right now. Ugh.


----------



## Relle (Jul 1, 2015)

25 weeks to go.Christmas will sneak up on you just like this bunny, so watch out.


----------



## newbie (Jul 1, 2015)

Use the challenge to make some holiday soaps!


----------



## glassfishy (Jul 5, 2015)

*Working on Christmas*

OK... We've officially starting working on our Fall/Christmas Soaps/Candles. I think I may have taken it overboard but these are the ones we've narrowed down for testing. 

I've made 24 samples of soaps... Here are the ones I'm impressed with so far:

Autumn Day (Aztec Candle)
Autumn Lodge (Lonestar Candle Supply)
Kringleberry (Natures Garden)
Winter Hideaway (Lonestar)
Woodland Elves (Brambleberry)
Brown Sugar & Fig (NG)
Frosted Pumpkin Type (NG)
Chestnut Brown Sugar (NG)
Ginger & Pear (LS)
Marmalade Spice (NG)
Huckelberry Harvest (NG)

Still have a few more to test for soaps... We plan to have 8 Soaps/Lotions/Scrubs/Candle Sets and 12 candle only scents.

In the past our Spiced Pumpkin sold great... Most people bought our regular scents... Was curious what everyone's top sellers were for christmas.


----------



## Relle (Jul 8, 2015)

24 weeks to go.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 8, 2015)

Where's my bunny pic?!!  That is why I click on the Xmas post


----------



## Relle (Jul 8, 2015)

Here it is, just had to find the one I wanted in my Pinterest account. Isn't he cute.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 8, 2015)

OMG, is he ever.  I can just imagine his feelings on getting that cut, though.  "What in the (&(*^ is Mommy doing to me"!!!!


----------



## Relle (Jul 8, 2015)

Don't think he's been cut that way, that's what he looks like - think he might be called a Lion's head ( not sure). You gotta love him anyway.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 8, 2015)

You're kidding.  That is amazing.  That is frigging adorable.  I am going to google them now.


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 9, 2015)

I'm seriously in love, what a flipping cute bunny!


----------



## lizard1232 (Jul 9, 2015)

I think that's more likely a shaved angora rabbit...


----------



## Relle (Jul 10, 2015)

jules92207 said:


> I'm seriously in love, what a flipping cute bunny!


 
Not as cute as Pandora, though.


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 10, 2015)

Well of course not!


----------



## Relle (Jul 16, 2015)

23 weeks to go.






I would love to have my lunch with the bunnies.


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 18, 2015)

^^pure joy!


----------



## snappyllama (Jul 18, 2015)

I don't think I could restrain myself.  I'd end up running back to the car with arms full of bunnies.


----------



## Relle (Jul 19, 2015)

If you could catch them snappy. 

Pandora has been naughty lately and has been caught in a prawn net because she won't come when she's called and doesn't let me pick her up. Some days it's been 1 hr of trying to catch her to bring her in of a night, as we are in Winter it's so cold out there, she only has to come in and get warm.


----------



## Sonya-m (Jul 19, 2015)

Oh my!! Why have I not been in here before?? Bunny overload now having just looked at all of them in one sitting!!!


----------



## Relle (Jul 19, 2015)

I have plenty more bunny pics - a whole folder on Pinterest.


----------



## Relle (Jul 22, 2015)

22 weeks to go. That's 22.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Painted bunnies - they are actually Harlequin bunnies.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 22, 2015)

I really want a bunny.  These pics are not helping, relle!  My sister had a pet bunny years ago, she said Froo was incredibly smart and engaged/engaging.  Combination of doggy/kitten/monkey spirit in a bunny body ...


----------



## Relle (Jul 22, 2015)

Yep, bunnies are like that, only if you give them your time. A lot of people put them down the backyard and forget about them andwonder why they don't come to them. Pandora goes out in the yard during the day if I'm home and comes in at night.

They aren't  easiest of animals to look after if they get sick, because they are animals of prey they hide their symptoms if they are sick and by the time you see they are ill sometimes it's too late.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 22, 2015)

Relle said:


> Yep, bunnies are like that, only if you give them your time. A lot of people put them down the backyard and forget about them andwonder why they don't come to them.
> 
> It is amazing to me that people get pets and don't engage with them.  I have dogs, so my experience is limited, but it is SO clear that they really, really need time and interaction, it is such an elemental need that neglecting it is really cruel, I think.  They are worth every single second of it.


----------



## Sonya-m (Jul 23, 2015)

Bumble bee bunnies!!!


----------



## Relle (Jul 23, 2015)

I'd love a bumble bee bunny - I'd just love any bunny.


----------



## Relle (Jul 30, 2015)

21 weeks to go. 
You all had better get moving.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_J0AMPPD34[/ame]


----------



## not_ally (Jul 30, 2015)

Ok, that one made me laugh!  He looks so relaxed, like he is at a high end bunny spa ...


----------



## Sonya-m (Jul 30, 2015)

Excellent!! So chilled


----------



## Relle (Aug 6, 2015)

20 weeks to go.


----------



## not_ally (Aug 6, 2015)

OMG.  Heart twinges.


----------



## Relle (Aug 12, 2015)

19 weeks to go.


----------



## nsmar4211 (Aug 12, 2015)

And still not close enough to start making the "fun" scented batches......


----------



## CaraBou (Aug 13, 2015)

I've never seen such a sad snowman, even when melting. Mean rabbit!


----------



## Relle (Aug 13, 2015)

I think he's cute.


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 13, 2015)

The bunny is giving him kisses to cheer him up!


----------



## Relle (Aug 20, 2015)

18 weeks to go and time for Hazel to start panicking.

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/7c/a5/d6/7ca5d691b80dde492bf8bdc66a4c0719.jpg


----------



## amymisha (Aug 20, 2015)

I love the bunny pics!  I have a satin angora myself. Her name is Fawn.


----------



## Relle (Aug 21, 2015)

Would love to see a photo of her.


----------



## amymisha (Aug 21, 2015)

Here's my girl, Fawn.  I love her hair-do!
Once we move and get settled (2 more weeks until moving day), I'm going to take a spinning class as I have bags and bags of her fur to spin. Not a ton, because she's a satin angora and they don't produce quite as much fur. But enough to get started with.


----------



## CaraBou (Aug 22, 2015)

Relle said:


> I think he's cute.



He is! Err wait -- that wasn't my point!  Dab rabbit!


----------



## Relle (Aug 22, 2015)

Fawn is cute, I haven't seen one that colour with long hair.


----------



## amymisha (Aug 23, 2015)

She's a chestnut agouti. Her fur is phenomenal. Doesn't look that red when it's spun, the bottom part of her hair is white and grey, just red tips. My pretty girl!


----------



## Relle (Aug 23, 2015)

We all have pretty girls or boys.


----------



## Relle (Aug 26, 2015)

17 weeks to go. Seems I can't copy and paste photos now.

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/ff/06/c2/ff06c268586a47d59951330504f2397d.jpg


----------



## Relle (Sep 2, 2015)

16 weeks to go.

http://animalsn.co/?p=2491&pp=1  Have your tissues ready.


----------



## not_ally (Sep 2, 2015)

Aw.   I loved that, but it broke my heart a little anyway.  I'm glad she has such loving parents.


----------



## Relle (Sep 2, 2015)

We had a bunny that dh made a trolley for so she could get around, while she was still eating we figured we needed to help her. 
We decided to go on holidays and the day after we left, she died, I don't know if she was holding on for us or that she had, had enough. Her name was Big Bun.

If you look at the video, that bunny is starting to use her legs and getting her muscle back, that can only be a good thing.


----------



## jules92207 (Sep 3, 2015)

Awe Relle, I'm sorry about big bun. That video is incredible and it is very promising to see those little back legs pumping along.


----------



## Sonya-m (Sep 3, 2015)

Aw, us humans really do love our fur babies!!


----------



## Relle (Sep 10, 2015)

15 weeks to go.

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/1f/c1/69/1fc16920a13177b29877b1232be8aa42.jpg


----------



## Relle (Sep 17, 2015)

14 to go, that's 14 weeks, folks.

http://www.gardengatecards.us/wp-co...1-sledding-bunny-buddies5x7-RGB--1024x737.jpg


----------



## kchaystack (Sep 17, 2015)

>shudder<

Make it stoooopppp!


----------



## dixiedragon (Sep 17, 2015)

Panic!


----------



## rparrny (Sep 17, 2015)

Put in my order for 4 more pounds of lye, ordered a slab mold and am desperately looking for more places to lay the soap down...maybe time for some drying racks...


----------



## Sonya-m (Sep 17, 2015)

Love love love this thread!!!


----------



## annalee2003 (Sep 17, 2015)

Too soon! Im not even ready for Halloween yet, heh.


----------



## Relle (Sep 18, 2015)

kchaystack said:


> >shudder<
> 
> Make it stoooopppp!





dixiedragon said:


> Panic!





annalee2003 said:


> Too soon! Im not even ready for Halloween yet, heh.



Who's left it to the last minute then. Won't be long before I start for next year.:silent::clap:


----------



## kchaystack (Sep 18, 2015)

I haven't left anything to the last minute.  I just do not like Christmas.


----------



## dillsandwitch (Sep 19, 2015)

Hmmm this means i need to get my butt into gear and make my Christmas soaps


----------



## Sonya-m (Sep 19, 2015)

kchaystack said:


> I haven't left anything to the last minute.  I just do not like Christmas.




Why don't you like it? Sorry if that's too nosey/personal, if so just tell me it's none of my business!!


----------



## debikers (Sep 20, 2015)

I would like to make soaps as gifts this year. I just can't Settle on a recipe and stick with it. I need to focus!! People who try my soaps all want
Something a little different. It's frustrating. How do you all deal with it??


----------



## not_ally (Sep 20, 2015)

I don't deal with it really, in terms of different recipes.  I either do MP if I want something quick/pretty and for younger/less dry-skinned folks, and CP for everyone else.  They just get my basic recipe, which works for everyone so far, with their FO/EO of choice.  It is too much work to tailor recipes to a bunch of different people's skin types.  I would do it for family/friends w/specific skin conditions (eg, exzema, psoriasis) but so far that has not come up.


----------



## rparrny (Sep 20, 2015)

debikers said:


> I would like to make soaps as gifts this year. I just can't
> Settle on a recipe and stick with it. I need to focus!! People who try my soaps all want
> Something a little different. It's frustrating. How do you all deal with it??


I'm making a ton of everything and everyone will get at least one soap with a fragrance they wanted.  I'm stamping their initial in each soap in gold dust mica for a little added personalization. I always make some calendula lip balm for the chapped lip season and the women will have some bath salts as well.  All the leftover soaps or uglies will go to the food bank.  Debating on making some man bombs for the guys...we'll see.  Make lots of christmas color and scent soaps because my experience is that even if they get the soap they wanted...they drool over the christmas soaps...they look so pretty on display in the bathroom.


----------



## nsmar4211 (Sep 20, 2015)

Gifts is what started me on making soap.... two more weeks and I can start on the scented ones! Yea!


----------



## Relle (Sep 25, 2015)

13 weeks to go.

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/ec/45/9e/ec459e5fa9fd04ccb01613e32f28541c.jpg


----------



## TwystedPryncess (Sep 25, 2015)

If someone gets a gift from me this year they pretty much know what it is going to be. I think I will put together little baskets this year. Except for at work. They get a big basket to fight over.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Sep 27, 2015)

BRING IT! I am ready  I started mine 3 months ago!


----------



## CritterPoor (Sep 27, 2015)

TwystedPryncess said:


> If someone gets a gift from me this year they pretty much know what it is going to be. I think I will put together little baskets this year. Except for at work. They get a big basket to fight over.




I brought a tray of soap into the office one day.  My suggestion is to make sure you label it as soap.  A few of my coworkers thought it was food, lol.


----------



## TwystedPryncess (Sep 27, 2015)

Yes, I definitely tell them beforehand and label them, plus stick a little note on the basket, something quirky, because we are a group that uses intense dry humor with each other. It is pretty laid back there any everyone is great but you cant be a super softie and take things seriously because you get teased. So I leave them a note like "Dont eat it, wash your sweaty pits. Fight over it, first come first serve, Dont be snitching soap stashes." But the basket does go on the food table. I bring samples to work of my small test batches a lot and let them fight it out, and of course they are decorated....cupcakes, piped tops, etc. So yes, totally agree. Cannot space off the labels.


----------



## Ruthie (Sep 27, 2015)

I just ordered my Christmas fragrances this past week.  I'm really running behind!  BB discontinued the one I loved, and I spent the summer feeling sorry for myself cause I couldn't have it.  lol


----------



## Relle (Sep 27, 2015)

Ruthie, which one did they discontinue that was great ?


----------



## mandy318 (Sep 28, 2015)

debikers said:


> I would like to make soaps as gifts this year. I just can't Settle on a recipe and stick with it. I need to focus!! People who try my soaps all want
> Something a little different. It's frustrating. How do you all deal with it??



I created a private blog for soap note-taking and I've done entries on ideas for soaps. I was starting to get a little silly about trying EVERYTHING, every additive, colorant, exfolient, you name it! 

After writing it out, I came up with several simple recipes, none of them.featuring more than one addition. Simple and straightforward.

Now that I know what my next several batches will be I'm not as tornented with soapy ideas.


----------



## Relle (Oct 2, 2015)

12 weeks 'til Christmas.

http://rabbitbreeders.us/wp-content/uploads/shutterstock_67080124.jpg


----------



## jules92207 (Oct 3, 2015)

Make it stop!!!! I have too much to do!


----------



## rparrny (Oct 3, 2015)

I ran out of room in the main bathroom last week...I'm now using up the last of my rearranged shelving in my bedroom...and the dining room table has been taken over with fresh loaves and slab mold soaps waiting to be cut or cleaned up..


----------



## Wyredgirl (Oct 5, 2015)

Already working on my Xmas soaps too my family likes simple and I need to put together a vegan recipe for extended family. But it's going well


----------



## Relle (Oct 7, 2015)

11 weeks to go, that's 11, 11 only.

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/7b/47/d7/7b47d70548175660fa8dc30d43d1198b.jpg


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 7, 2015)

Holy crap batman. Time to light a fire to get some gifts done. Where does the time go.


----------



## jules92207 (Oct 10, 2015)

Relle said:


> 11 weeks to go, that's 11, 11 only.
> 
> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/7b/47/d7/7b47d70548175660fa8dc30d43d1198b.jpg



Lol - reminds me of a cat! Always trying to squeeze in small boxes...


----------



## dibbles (Oct 10, 2015)

The first post on this thread was 51 weeks to go. Now 11??? What happened to the 40 weeks in between? Ruh-Roh.


----------



## Relle (Oct 15, 2015)

Now it's 10 weeks to go.


----------



## Wildcraft_Garden (Oct 17, 2015)

Relle said:


> Now it's 10 weeks to go.



Nooooo! Too soon still. I'm not ready for Christmas or winter.


----------



## Sonya-m (Oct 17, 2015)

Erm, where is the 10 week bunny???


----------



## Arimara (Oct 17, 2015)

Yay, Christmas... Bah! Humbug!

I'm probably going to be "cheap" and get some M&P bases to do with my daughter and send to people for Christmas. I won't let her anywhere near my soaping equipment so M&P's the least we could do together. CP wise, I'm getting my practice in so everyone can get an Opinionated Soap.


----------



## Relle (Oct 18, 2015)

Sonya-m said:


> Erm, where is the 10 week bunny???



Sorry, here is she or he -

https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/...895V3i-MnOjLWhGB52bWX79u3-tTK_z8p6gTB5sAHoe3Q

A hard day at the office.


----------



## jules92207 (Oct 20, 2015)

^^I relate.


----------



## Relle (Oct 23, 2015)

9 weeks  - nah, nah, nah, na, nah.

http://images.forwallpaper.com/files/thumbs/preview/49/496665__christmas-bunny_p.jpg


----------



## Relle (Oct 28, 2015)

Down to 8 weeks, better get a move on.

http://cuddlycavies.homestead.com/reindeerbunny.jpg


----------



## jules92207 (Nov 3, 2015)

With only 8 weeks I imagine stores will soon be looking like this...


----------



## Relle (Nov 3, 2015)

Early post


50 days left.

http://www.bunnyslippers.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/bunny-christmas-hat.jpg


----------



## Sonya-m (Nov 4, 2015)

Squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!! Too cute!!


----------



## Relle (Nov 4, 2015)

Isn't he a cute little bunny.


----------



## Relle (Nov 11, 2015)

43 days left.

http://images.fineartamerica.com/images-medium-large-5/2-christmas-bunnies-diana-gunning.jpg


----------



## annalee2003 (Nov 11, 2015)

I'd normally say bah humbug to christmas. But I got a case of Christmas fever this year and put our tree up super early, haha.


----------



## Sonya-m (Nov 11, 2015)

Blimey that IS early!!


----------



## Relle (Nov 18, 2015)

36 days left.

http://img15.deviantart.net/bed1/i/...hristmas_hats_by_alwaysislifetime-d5ntyga.jpg


----------



## Deedles (Nov 18, 2015)

That's just purely depressing! Where did this year go??!?!?!


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 18, 2015)

I like that you switched from weeks to days. The bigger number makes me think I have more time to procrastinate.


----------



## lenarenee (Nov 18, 2015)

Relle said:


> 36 days left.
> 
> http://img15.deviantart.net/bed1/i/...hristmas_hats_by_alwaysislifetime-d5ntyga.jpg


 
Speaking of guinea pigs Relle....guess who has a happy pair in her home???


----------



## Relle (Nov 19, 2015)

Glad to hear it Lenarenee.

I went to a cavy show, just to find out for you what to do with those piggies and the lady suggested you get him desexed because he will be after her all the time, as the females come into heat every 2 wks. I have some links for you if you want them from a booklet she gave me. Just let me know and I can send them on.
I resisted, she had babies for sale and I so wanted a piggy or two.


----------



## Relle (Nov 28, 2015)

26 sleeps to go.


----------



## Relle (Dec 2, 2015)

22 sleeps to go.


----------



## Kamahido (Dec 2, 2015)

Joy! I love Christmas. :-D


----------



## federalist (Dec 2, 2015)

Oh boy, oh bunny, now that we are counting down the days...
http://dailybunny.org


----------



## lenarenee (Dec 2, 2015)

19? I'm confused, today is December 2,  Christmas is the 25th. Is my math that bad?


----------



## Relle (Dec 3, 2015)

Sorry I changed it, it should read 22. We are a day ahead, its Dec 3 here in Oz and I'm counting down sleeps not days.


----------



## Relle (Dec 9, 2015)

15 sleeps to go.


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 9, 2015)

NO PRESSURE.


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 9, 2015)

Holy Bunny. Where does the time go. I don't even have met tree or any other decorations up yet


----------



## snappyllama (Dec 9, 2015)

ACK! I cannot believe the year has gone by so quickly. Why didn't I get things done sooner? Maybe I got distracted...


----------



## Steve85569 (Dec 9, 2015)

snappyllama said:


> ACK! I cannot believe the year has gone by so quickly. Why didn't I get things done sooner? Maybe I got distracted...



We have a saying around the house....something shiney!!..oh wait I was going to say something here.
Squirrel!!


----------



## snappyllama (Dec 9, 2015)

Steve85569 said:


> We have a saying around the house....something shiney!!..oh wait I was going to say something here.
> Squirrel!!



I have a chronic case of ADOSD.

Attention Deficit.. Oh Shiny! Disorder


----------



## Relle (Dec 10, 2015)

For those of you who didn't see the pic


https://www.google.com.au/url?sa=i&..._9c_JW4VOuXWySrnK5alzKCw&ust=1449819771597056


----------



## McGraysoldtowngifts (Dec 10, 2015)

That is such a cute picture 


   Todd


----------



## powderpink (Dec 11, 2015)

Aah I should print out lots of tiny versions of that on sticker paper and use it for giftwrapping  it's adorable.

I have 4 out of 6 of my christmas batches done now.
I'll have to put "dont use before" on a lot them:/

But now I know that making big batches of soap isnt scary ( and in the end, relatively inexpensive), so next years christmas batch will start somewhere in October


I promise!


----------



## navigator9 (Dec 11, 2015)

Every year, we have three hundred and sixty four days to get ready. Every year I say..."This year is going to be different." Every year is exactly the same as the one before.


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 11, 2015)

navigator9 said:


> Every year, we have three hundred and sixty four days to get ready. Every year I say..."This year is going to be different." Every year is exactly the same as the one before.


 
I can relate. 


IrishLass


----------



## Relle (Dec 11, 2015)

Yep and every year I still have the countdown.


----------



## Relle (Dec 15, 2015)

9 sleeps to go. HO HO HO.


----------



## dibbles (Dec 15, 2015)

Getting there....only slightly hyperventilating now


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 17, 2015)

Stressing big time.  Still have a bit of shopping to do and clean the house and finish baking and and and.....yikes.  Not sure I'm going to make it.


----------



## Relle (Dec 17, 2015)

It's down to 7 now, so not to worry, it will be all over next week.:silent:


----------



## dibbles (Dec 17, 2015)

Well, I thought I was doing well because my shopping is done, the cards have been mailed and I've made 2 batches of cookies. Then I realized I have Christmas Eve dinner, Christmas Day dinner, 3 batches of cookies yet to make and a whole lot of wrapping and house cleaning to do. So not feeling quite so on top of things, but not too stressed either. I'll get it done - all of you will get it done. We always somehow do.


----------



## penelopejane (Dec 19, 2015)

We are celebrating our Christmas this weekend (a week early).  My first time cooking Christmas and we went traditional English. I didn't get around to cleaning the windows, forgot to wrap a belt for DH but other than that it went pretty well. [emoji2]

The soap I made went down pretty well - except my boys think streaks of colour in soap is strange.  Just wait till I get good at colour! I labelled them and have asked for feedback.


----------



## powderpink (Dec 19, 2015)

Celebrating christmas early seems like a great way to evade the shopping madness that goes down in groceries a few days before xmas...

I'm making my last christmas soap...TODAY...and only 'cause I've run out of lye, otherwise there'd be another one
Now I wish I could stop time whilst simultaneously keeping it running so these soaps'd be cured by the time it's christmas. Does that make sense?


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 19, 2015)

Yeah, I am so glad I do not have to do all that. One of my daughters always takes care of dinner. All I have to do is make Pilaf and stuffed Grape Leaves. Bad thing there is I have to chop 5 lbs on onions by hand. Hard on the eyeballs . I did put up a Christmas for the first time in 5 years... My market owner was having a drawing for three trees and I made the mistake of pointing to one and mentioning I wanted it. Hubby complained all the way home.  but my tree is up and decorated. Finally got past the sadness of not being to load it with presents like I used to, so I am enjoying my tree


----------



## Hippy-Nerds-Wife (Dec 19, 2015)

cmzaha said:


> Bad thing there is I have to chop 5 lbs on onions by hand. Hard on the eyeballs .



If you have Soap Goggles, try putting them on before you cut your onions.  My daughter was 5 when she discovered this helpful tip.  She was into Science (dressed in a lab coat, gloves) and had her googles on while I was cutting onions.  Standing next to me, she was completely unaffected by the onions, while the tears rolled down my face!  We went out and bought googles for everyone as Christmas Gifts that year.

Hope this helps,


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 19, 2015)

Got the tree up, shopping done, cookies baked. Now to clean and wrap presents then cooking Christmas dinner.


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 19, 2015)

Soap wise, I am okay. I ran out of Christmas specific soap (for gift bags), but I have lots of other soap. I am making a bunch of lip balm tonight b/c I ran out, and I'm going to make lotion tomorrow. Got a bunch of my gift baggies already made. So I'm actually doing pretty well, b/c usually I'm putting together the gift bags and making lotion and lip balm on the 22nd.


----------



## dillsandwitch (Dec 19, 2015)

I mistakenly went to the shops yesterday cause my toe decided it was a great time to bust out of the side of my shoe. I had planned to be in and out in under 10 minutes. took almost 2 hours! This is why I like on-line shopping better especially at this time of year.


----------



## Relle (Dec 19, 2015)

5 sleeps to go.

If your making soap now for Christmas, you've missed the boat.


----------



## Steve85569 (Dec 19, 2015)

All cookie dough is in the fridge.
Candy is next.
Have kids in 3 days. Won't be ready but that lets me try and get grand kids to learn the food.


----------



## houseofwool (Dec 20, 2015)

Yesterday we made all of the Christmas cookies. 

During




5 hours later


----------



## powderpink (Dec 20, 2015)

Oh my gosh five hours of baking cookies:0
Was it for a workshop or? I'm still deciding whether it'll be too late to splurge and order springerle moulds...
They scream christmas to me. Oh and a mini gingerbread house cookie cutter. And peppermint extract for marshmallows. I could always go for a christmas after party, right?


----------



## KristaY (Dec 20, 2015)

As far behind as I am (as ALWAYS) I don't think I can fit 5 sleeps in. Maybe 3 or 2..... Maybe just naps.....:yawn:


----------



## Relle (Dec 21, 2015)

Well, it's only 3 now.


----------



## houseofwool (Dec 22, 2015)

powderpink said:


> Oh my gosh five hours of baking cookies:0
> Was it for a workshop or? I'm still deciding whether it'll be too late to splurge and order springerle moulds...
> They scream christmas to me. Oh and a mini gingerbread house cookie cutter. And peppermint extract for marshmallows. I could always go for a christmas after party, right?


 

Nope, just for our gluttonous selves. My parents, my sister, her husband, and I did the baking. I think there were 4 kinds of cookies, and at least four batches each. We used the church kitchen at my parents church, with 3 ovens and a huge work surface.


----------



## Relle (Dec 26, 2015)

Happy Christmas everyone.


----------



## jules92207 (Dec 26, 2015)

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## lizflowers42 (Dec 28, 2015)

2016 countdown up yet?


----------



## Relle (Dec 29, 2015)

No, its not 2016 yet you have to wait.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Dec 30, 2015)

Relle said:


> No, its not 2016 yet you have to wait.



Bah humbug


----------

